# My newly dressed BABY!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This will liven things up at least fer a couple days on this part of the forum since it ain't hunting season!!! I just had my Steyr 300 WM ceracoted...haven't picked it up but got the pics and its AWESOME!!! I handed the gun over and said surprise me....picked 3 different colors and let it be an open canvas!!!

Here are some before pics!

















And here is my baby now!!! Now time to find a good scope!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you're ready for November Jason.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

If you dont mind me asking, how much and who did it?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Send him the scope and bases/rrings to.....looks awesome congrats......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how much and who did it?


Check out the thread on the gun forum (see some more of his work too) http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showthread.php?19033-steyr-cerakote ....if you are not a member or don't care to join, I'll see if he wants more business and give you his contact info. He's done some sweet work!:thumbsup::notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, that will wound em in style! J/k, fine looking rifle!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Nice, that will wound em in style! J/k, fine looking rifle!



Hahaha that's why I went w/ 300! All I gotta do is hit the ground around em, the shock will kill em!!!:whistling:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Much nicer...
:thumbsup:


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice. I have a Steyr Prohunter in 280. Great guns and super accurate.


----------

